
Show HN: A Maven plugin that automatically verifies PGP Signatures - exabrial
https://github.com/exabrial/pgp-signature-check-plugin
======
exabrial
Author here: I noticed that pretty much nobody checks PGP signatures. I'm
hoping this plugin helps prevent hostile code injection in your environment.
Cheers!

